# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Photo contest open for all lovers of the city of Padua, Italy

## Elisa82

For anyone who has visited *the city of Padova in the Veneto region, Italy*, and loves travel photography, I suggest participating in the contest "Loving Padova".

The city of Padova, popular for its historical, artistic and cultural heritage, features a large number of attractions: from Giotto's frescoes to the Botanic Garden, from the central Squares to the University, from Prato della Valle to the Basilica of Saint Anthony.

The *photo contest "Loving Padova"* will award the best shot of the city with a weekend in Padova. The winning picture has to focus on the highlights of the Venetian city, as well as on the emotions it stirs, also thanks to the cultural and entertainment events it offers. 

Entering the contest is free and anyone is eligible: it is enough to fill in the form on the website discoverpadova .com and upload a picture of the city by January 30th, 2014.

The prize includes a weekend for 2 people in Padova, as well as free admission to museums and monuments: a nice chance to enjoy a captivating experience of the city that is known as the 'nursery of arts'.

----------


## searchnmeet

Thanks for the article, after reading it i think i need to go there and enjoy every moment.

----------


## franciskasalay

Have you been to Cambodia?

----------

